# Eggs laid ....



## edoday (Jul 13, 2003)

I bought a breeding trio of Rbh from a forum member Saturday, plopped them in a 65 that afternoon and the holding female laid her eggs Sunday, less than 24 hours later. Guess the tank suits thems well. This is my first experience with P's and I'm excited about having fry in the next couple of days. Thanks Jim (Mr. Blades)!!

Any advice on care of fry is welcome.

FishEd


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats dude and try and find nike he knows all about hatchery


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Tru find NIKE or try to find his site


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Congratulations!

*MOVED TO PIRANHA HUSBANDRY*


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If your dont have a fry tank ready you'll probably have to wait for the next batch.

check out some old threads, they will answer all your ?'s


----------



## edoday (Jul 13, 2003)

I looked up a couple of Nike's old threads and think I now have the info I need to grow some of these P's. Thanks guys, and a special thanks to Nike for all the great knowledge.

FishEd


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

Use the DIY hatchery for brine shrimp located in NIKE's signature...works great and cost nothing. I highly recomend if you like to save money. Its easy to feed with too. Ask me if youre clueless on the DIY hatchery.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

congrats you got what you paid for


----------

